# Feral left for 1 year then came back!



## Dgregori (7 mo ago)

Hello,
This is so strange, I took care of a feral “Hobo” for over 2 years, (he would come thru a cat door in my garage where I had a heat lamp and heated cat bed…) then he was gone one day and never returned. Now, 1 1/2 years later, he showed back up, lost weight, ear turned permanently down. Does anyone know if ferals will leave their territory, maybe looking for other feral cats? He is back now and knows the routine to go inside to get fed. I could never approach him….


----------



## MagsNYC (Aug 3, 2013)

I would say that this Hobo loves you. I have a semi feral as well who walked into our home five years ago. Can’t get near her either but in her own way, she knows home and always comes back.

You are doing a wonderful thing in caring for Hobo.

I guess these Ferals miss the outdoor, sometimes.


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for looking after Hobo and glad he came back to you. He clearly knew where to come back to. Who knows what his story is for his absence. From what I've read, they do sometimes travel away from their territory with mating seasons. Seems unlikely he got lost, they do mark their paths quite well, but that could explain it....but for that long, hmmm?


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

As curious as we are, there's no way to really tell where a stray has been or why they choose to come back. Sometimes when cats are old and/or injured, they will go to a place where they feel safe. I understand you can't approach him, but have you considered trapping him and taking him to a Vet for a check-up, see if he's microchipped, and to make sure he's neutered? There may be agencies in your area that can help with that.


----------

